# Dayton Police lowers hiring standards



## SgtAndySipowicz

*I want the best Cops beside me, not someone who cannot pass a basic civil service test. The DOJ (AG Eric Holder) is becoming a joke. Does anyone think that putting someone on the job that fails the test is a good idea? This stuff baffles me.......... Sgt Sipowicz*​
March 13, 2011 
Dayton police lower standards: 'F' now a passing score for recruits​
By ABC News Dayton | Published: 3:49 PM 03/12/2011 | Updated: 4:09 PM 03/12/2011 ​
<IMG style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px">​
The [COLOR=green! important]Daytonhttp://dailycaller.com/2011/03/12/dayton-police-lower-standards-f-now-a-passing-score-for-recruits/#http://dailycaller.com/2011/03/12/dayton-police-lower-standards-f-now-a-passing-score-for-recruits/# Police Department is lowering its testing standards for recruits. It's a move required by the U.S. Department of Justice after it says not enough African-Americans passed the exam. 
Dayton is in desperate need of officers to replace dozens of retirees. The hiring process was postponed for months because the D.O.J. rejected the original scores provided by the Dayton Civil Service Board, which administers the test. 
Under the previous requirements, candidates had to get a 66% on part one of the exam and a 72% on part two.
The D.O.J. approved new scoring policy only requires potential [COLOR=green! important]police officers[/COLOR] to get a 58% and a 63%. That's the equivalent of an 'F' and a 'D'.
Full story: CIVIL SERVICE BOARD ANNOUNCES POLICE RECRUIT SCORES​Read more: Dayton police lower standards: 'F' now a passing score for recruits | The Daily Caller - Breaking News, Opinion, Research, and Entertainment[/COLOR]


----------



## Guest

I don't know what else to do but laugh when I read this post... It was a sad kind of laugh... like when your only other option is to cry. :stomp:


----------



## TacEntry

They should get together with the disgruntled people from the Mass CS promotion exam.


----------



## mpguy

Even the NAACP agrres that if you don't pass the test you shouldn't get the job!!! The also say that THE BEST CANIDATE SHOULD GET THE JOB!!! IN AGREEEEEEEE!!!!!
What ever happen to equal opportunity??

---------- Post added at 11:17 ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 ----------

Dayton's News Source :: Top Stories - Civil Service Board Announces Police Recruit Scores


----------



## Killjoy

What kind of report is someone who's barely literate going to take into court? Will it look like a text message or a first-time poster on Masscops?


----------



## adroitcuffs

Years ago, while waiting for court to begin, a local reporter asked me if I thought there should be more women in law enforcement. I replied there should be, _only_ if they were qualified _and_ wanted to be there. I reminded him that although there were many changes over the years, girls are still socialized differently than boys and as such, females may not be as prepared to enter law enforcement. The reporter was shocked. He said that he would think I would be more supportive and want to see more women represented. I told him I am very supportive but I don't want someone working next to me because they are filling some sort of quota; I want a qualified, capable individual - regardless of gender or race factors. I worked hard to rise up to the standards, and so should others. 

Knowing this reporter had aspirations of becoming an editor one day (and was actually working hard towards that goal), I asked him how he would feel if he was passed over for his coveted editor position because his employer chose to promote a female who was less qualified and had less experience, simply because the employer wanted to have "more diversity". To his credit, the reporter paused before saying, "I guess I never looked at it that way." Ahhhh, and such is the problem....


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

mpguy said:


> Even the NAACP agrres that if you don't pass the test you shouldn't get the job!!! The also say that THE BEST CANIDATE SHOULD GET THE JOB!!! IN AGREEEEEEEE!!!!!
> What ever happen to equal opportunity??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:17 ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 ----------
> 
> Dayton's News Source :: Top Stories - Civil Service Board Announces Police Recruit Scores


*EQUAL OPPORTUNITY does not equally apply to white males in this day and age..............*


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Geez... Maybe even I might have a chance of getting on now...


----------



## Loyal

The most insidious racists are the liberal democrat politicians who push these dumbing down standards. By doing so, they reveal that they think blacks are too stupid to compete on common knowledge tests. Democrats think that black people are dumb and need extra points on a competitive exam....liberals are the real racists because of their lack of respect in blacks being able to compete on common sense/common knowledge exams.....A friend of mine was a New Bedford Police intern, he donated hundreds of hours volunteering at various tasks and scored high on the police exam...a black guy who graduated with him and lived on his block got the police job over him despite not volunteering and his getting a MUCH lower score on the exam....same neighborhood, same circumstances growing up, same school, same opportunities...one makes an effort, one does not... other than affirmative action (racism) against whites, why did the black guy get the job...democrats are shallow thinking idiots..I don't care what color a person is, but I am irked at lowering standards for certain races... Japanese are more of a minority in America than blacks...during WW2 we put them in concentration camps...they don't get special treatment, nor do they ask for it...they are very successful because of their cultural ethics....liberal democ rats suck and they think that black people are too stupid to compete on a test..even if the white guy they are competing with grew up in the same neighborhood, under the same situations and attended the same schools...only idiots vote for democ-rats...demc-crats think blacks are inferior and need to be handed unfair extra points to compete with others. Liberals believe in dumbing down and lowering standards, they are the real racists.


----------



## 263FPD

I think that it's just great. Who needs smart cops? With these dummies that will come in to Dayton under the new standards, the crime will definately go down. I say this because the new officers will not understand the meaning of due process. They will violate all kinds if civil rights and get Dayton, as well as DOJ sued for many many millions of dollars. Who the fuck needs edu ational insentives? Policing is a job for a caveman. Nothing but brute force when it comes to enforcing laws.

The only way these Kissy Huggy liberals will learn, is when it costs them money.


----------



## Macop

I am baffled at this article. You have to be fucking joking. Dont theses assholes know that putting people on the street that don't belong will just create law suits and god knows what else.


----------



## 263FPD

Macop said:


> I am baffled at this article. You have to be fucking joking. Dont theses assholes know that putting people on the street that don't belong will just create law suits and god knows what else.


Exactly my point. How ever the people they want to put on the street belong exactly there, "On the street." Just not in a position of a Police Officer. This isn't just a step backwards, it's a giant leap in that direction.

It only goes to show you what these politicians really think of us. They consider us nothing more then someone who collects their trash.


----------



## DEI8

263FPD said:


> The only way these Kissy Huggy liberals will learn, is when it costs them money.


Problem with tha theory is that it will never cost them any cash, It all boils down to our Tax dollars. Just another way to help redistribute the wealth, from our pockets to the one's unwilling to work.:stomp:


----------



## HistoryHound

Lowering the standards serves no purpose but to put unqualified people on the job. It is degrading to people of all races that have worked their behinds off to succeed. When you lower the standards so that more people of a certain group qualify (be they black, hispanic, asian, female, gay, etc) it allows for the mis-perception that all people of that particular group don't have the qualifications for the job. It's an outright slap in the face to anyone who is truly qualified because even though they know they earned their position, the door has been opened for others to believe otherwise. I just will never understand why the liberals feel the need to diminish the accomplishments of people who have succeeded on their own merit.


----------



## 263FPD

DEI8 said:


> Problem with tha theory is that it will never cost them any cash, It all boils down to our Tax dollars. Just another way to help redistribute the wealth, from our pockets to the one's unwilling to work.:stomp:


Oh it will effect them none the less. When it costs their voters, it will cost them too. Someone just has to remind the moonbat voters, just what caused them to part with more of their dollars.


----------

